# tutorial core animation



## ipascm (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, connaissez vous un site qui met à disposition un petit tuto simple et pas trop compliqué pour assimilé core animation; un hello word du core animation quoi...

merci par avance
(je suis sous xcode 3 mais je trouve que l'exemple cover flow n'est pas fameux...)


----------



## tatouille (13 Décembre 2007)

http://toolmantim.com/article/2007/12/1/core_animation_menu_application_sample_code

ENJOY~


----------



## maousse (17 Décembre 2007)

http://theocacao.com/document.page/533


----------

